# ADCO Job Offer but working in the field



## geexfactor

Hello,
I have been told that my job with ADCO will be in the field. I am not sure where exactly but I am guessing it will be at one of the following locations (posted on their website): ADCO | Operation | Asab/Sahil/Shah Fields
My question is, I will be moving to Abu Dhabi from Canada with my partner and an enfant. Where would it be convenient for us to live if I am working five days out of the week at the field site? I don't want to be away from my family for that long. 
Do you know if ADCO employees who work in the field are allowed to bring their families along? 
Please let me know soon! I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Warold

You will not be able to bring your family along, as its a secure facility. You will most likely be on a 5 day / 3day on/off rotation. BAB probably has the best in terms of housing and facilities. 

There are coaches that take you from ADCO main office to the site (typically 2ish hour drive). Once you enter the compound you cannot leave unless you have authorization.


----------



## mourad17m

Hello gays 

I am also have the same question , but with Al Hosn Gas 4 days On / 4 days Off .
Does Abu Dhabi secure ?


----------



## mgb

geexfactor said:


> Hello,
> I have been told that my job with ADCO will be in the field. I am not sure where exactly but I am guessing it will be at one of the following locations (posted on their website): ADCO | Operation | Asab/Sahil/Shah Fields
> My question is, I will be moving to Abu Dhabi from Canada with my partner and an enfant. Where would it be convenient for us to live if I am working five days out of the week at the field site? I don't want to be away from my family for that long.
> Do you know if ADCO employees who work in the field are allowed to bring their families along?
> Please let me know soon! I would really appreciate it. Thanks


Partner? It is illegal to cohabit here, although some do it. You will not be able to sponsor her or your baby, and if you are on canadian passports she can't do a visa run, so unless she gets a job which will sponsor her it could be a non-starter unless you tie the knot beforeyou get here.

Research this carefullybefore you accept the job lots about it on the dubai forum.


----------



## Warold

mourad17m said:


> Hello gays
> 
> I am also have the same question , but with Al Hosn Gas 4 days On / 4 days Off .
> Does Abu Dhabi secure ?


All onsite locations are secure, you will not be able to bring your family.


----------

